# Pine Acres Farm



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

For anyone interested, please stop by and visit our fb page Pine Acres Farm. We are a small chicken farm just getting started with our first flock. We encourage feedback and pointers to help us along the way. Currently our oldest members of the flock are 5 weeks old but we plan ton get some adult hens who have been laying from a friend as soon as the coop is finished. Our chicks spend part nod the day in the run and spend the rest of the time in the brooder.



__ https://www.facebook.com/s.leigh.williams/posts/10203824347956169


. Here post the link to the page.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

